# Can 2 mice share a wheel?



## PastelMouse (Mar 21, 2017)

If I have 2 females in a setup, would they be able to share a wheel without problems? To save space/money this seems easier. (I would be able to buy a second if need be.)


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

They should be fine to, but you may want to get a medium or large wheel since small can often be too small so can damage their back.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I agree with Lilly, though I might get a second one just in case. A dominant mouse could bully the other into not using it and I've had does known to do so.


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

A wonderful option for exercise is the "flying saucer" (it's basically a wheel laying down on an angle with no rim) which provides plenty of space for multiple mice as well as avoiding tail/spinal injury or soreness.


----------

